
How Technology Has Failed to Improve Your Airline Experience - sonabinu
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/12/technology/how-technology-has-failed-to-improve-your-airline-experience.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
pixl97
Technology generally improves things by making them more available, higher
availability generally reduces costs via a number of factors.

Air travel has quite a large number of non-technological limitations. The
first is airport size and location. Most in demand locations to travel to have
land use limitations on expansion. There simply isn't more room to put stuff
there and as demand goes up, over crowding occurs. Expansion is also meet with
heavy resistance from people that live near airports. Just building new
airports isn't always the answer either. They require massive amounts of land
and end up great distances from population centers, demanding more expensive
infrastructure to where people want to go.

If technology has failed anything in this case, is that it's made cheap
tickets available which in turn has increased demand for leisure air travel.
Customers traveling for fun are much more price conscious then those
travelling for business, and represent the large majority of passengers now.

